# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI Tech x-one2 and MeshMixer

## Snarg

Hello,

How do I set up MeshMixer to use my QIDI Tech x-one2?

Thank you.

----------

